# Using logs/rocks from outside??



## horseymad (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi

I wanted to get some logs and rocks from outside to put in my beardie vivarium and wondered if its ok to do this? If so what is the best way to disinfect them?

Also if I buy any decorations from a pet shop is it best to disinfect them before I put them in the vivarium?

Thanks


----------



## TheDeadDodo (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi
I dont know what the general view on this is, but I have done it with no problems what so ever.
What i do is get some reptile specific disinfectant and add to a sink full of freshly boiled water and leave to soak for about 2hours, remove the item, rinse it of and clean it and then put it in the over at 100degress for about half an hour watching it carfuly to make it doesnt (explode if its a rock) or burn if its wood.
cooking maybe a tad drastic after disinfecting it i dont know but always better safe than sorry
will


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

i disinfect with boiling water ant milton thenput in oven *OVER 120 degrees* for hour or sonever had any problems mysef


----------



## salukisue (Feb 3, 2010)

*salukisue*

I`ve used branches and rocks in vivs for years ,just choose the bits carefully no rot etc and give them a really good scrub and a light spray of reptile disinfectant.Some put it in the oven or freezer its up to you


----------



## Silvadruid (Nov 14, 2010)

It's fine to use rocks and logs from outside as long as they are cleaned properly.
Make sure to get logs that aren't rotting. Then boil them to kill germs and insects on them, leave them to dry then you can put them in the cage. 

This has always worked for me so far :2thumb:


----------

